# Spring, Probleme mit FlowScope und HttpServletRequest



## Ötzman (9. Mrz 2007)

Moin Moin!

Ich bin zurzeit für eine Firma als Azubi tätig und am Software entwickeln. Mein aktuelles Projekt ist eine J2EE Anwendung in einem Tomcat Container mit dem SpringFramework. 
Mit Java habe ich schon Erfahrung, nur leider mit Spring nicht so sehr viel.

Ich habe nun folgendes Problem. Ich brauche Daten aus dem HttpServletRequest welcher auf dem DispatcherServlet ankommt und möchte diese in den FlowScope legen. Es handelt sich dabei um Cookies und die SessionID.

Mir ist wohl bekannt wie ich an die Daten gelange. Gleichwohl weiß ich wie ich etwas aus dem FlowScope lesen kann und wie ich etwas reinlege. Was ich leider nicht weiß, ist, wo ich habe ich Zugriff auf den Request und den FlowScope?

Von einer ActionBean aus kann ich wunderbar mit dem Flow arbeiten, aber habe keinen Zugriff auf den Request. Ich habe versucht den Request als Argument beim Methodenaufruf zu übergeben, aber das funktioniert nicht.

Ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen. Schon ein Link auf eine Seite mit einer Erklärung wäre sehr hilfreich oder ein Tipp, der mich in die richtige Richtung stößt. Leider habe ich noch nicht so den Durchblick und lerne dieses Framework gerade erst kennen.

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus!

Gruß,
ötzi


----------



## hubertk (15. Okt 2009)

ist deine frage wirklich von 2007 ??
hast du mittlerweile eine Lösung gefunden


----------



## maki (15. Okt 2009)

Bitte keine Threadleichen ausgraben, das nutzt niemandem.

*geschlossen*


----------

